# Offered a job in Netherlands for 2 years



## Chicago777 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi, I'm a U.S. citizen and have lived in Illinois all my life. I'm married with two children (11yr old boy and 8yr old girl). My company has asked me to run their sales division in the Netherlands for a period of 2 years. 

I don't know where to start. What do I negotiate or ask for financially, where should I look to live, what schools are good for my children, etc... 

Does anyone have any advice or experience with this that they can share with me?

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, congratulations! Normally most companies only offer these kinds of transfers to trusted employees.

The main thing to be certain of regarding the offer itself is whether you are going to be on the local payroll or on the expat payroll. (For a limited assignment, chances are it will be the expat payroll.) On the expat payroll you do want to be sure that they guarantee (or assure in some manner) that you will come back to a job Stateside after two years. There should be various perks involved with the expat payroll, too - often including a company car, tax assistance, possibly educational assistance for your kids (private or English language school), a "home visit" once a year for a couple weeks, maybe even some assistance in renting out your house in the States while you're gone. 

All negotiable, but see what they offer up front.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Chicago777 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you Bev. This is very helpful. In your experience how would you handle living arrangements in Netherlands? Would I ask my company to find a place and pay for it in full or is it more common to receive a monthly allowance and My Wife and I find a place?

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd at least ask your company to help you find a place to live - even if we're just talking one of the exec's secretaries who can take you around to see flats and who can handle the local language with the agents or landlords. (Also to explain local customs regarding renting.) 

Some companies will get you a relocation agent - and if they're game to go that route, jump in it. A relocation agent will help will all sorts of things in getting settled, but they are pricey so it depends how they want to do this transfer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

